# Renewing Canadian Passport in Canada



## alek_o (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, this is a somewhat specific question so I thought I would post and see if someone else has been through the same situation.

I am a Canadian living in Dubai for the past year. I am a non-resident of Canada, but I own a house there which I use as a rental property these days. I will be traveling back to Canada next month for a visit and thought it would be easier for me to renew my passport while there. Now for my questions:

1. If I am going into a Canadian passport office in Canada, do I need to fill out the "Canadians living abroad" form?

2. Under the heading "current address" do I list my Dubai address? A colleague told me to put my Canadian house address, but I am not confident that this is correct considering I am under non-resident status in Canada now.

3. Do I have to retain the old passport and continue traveling with both old and new passport since the old one will have my Dubai residence visa in it?

Hopefully someone had a similar experience and can help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi alek_o. I am a non-resident Canadian in UAE with no ties back to Canada and I renewed my passport when I went back for a visit.

1) You can just fill out the Simplified Adult Application Form for Passport Renewal. 

2) I remember calling the passport office and telling them that I was a non-resident and that I lived in the middle east and they said they only needed the address to know where to mail the new passport to. I put my parent's address on my application form. 

3) You have to tell the people at the Passport Canada office that you want to retain your passport as you have visas in there and they will return it to you after they have cancelled it. Normally, they will clip the bottom corner of the front cover to indicate this. The only issue you will have with this is if you use E-Gate here in UAE. after a little bit, it will not work anymore because the passport number has changed. The E-Gate office people said that I had to get the visa sticker transferred to my new passport which I didn't bother. I just waited till it was time to renew my visa. In the meantime, I would just use the counter next to the e-gates to go through.

I feel its easier to do the renewal back home as it takes a lot less time and less documentation than in UAE. I renewed mine two years ago. If you'd like, you could just call passport Canada, tell them you are a non-resident and ask if its OK to renew your passport while on vacation in Canada. They shouldn't give you a problem for it. Good luck.


----------



## alek_o (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Nitro. Good to know that it won't be an issue. I was puzzled by what address to put on the application, but I will just follow your advice and put my parents' address too as we will be staying with them while visiting.

Thanks again.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

alek_o said:


> Thanks Nitro. Good to know that it won't be an issue. I was puzzled by what address to put on the application, but I will just follow your advice and put my parents' address too as we will be staying with them while visiting.
> 
> Thanks again.


whatever you do, just don't use the address of the house you own. since you are a non-resident you need to maintain distance from your rental property tax-wise. it's just a precaution to maintain that you no longer use that property for any personal purpose. and if you ever go back for a visit and the property is vacant, do not stay there! it's the kind of thing CRA would nail you for if they had the chance.


----------



## alek_o (Jul 3, 2013)

You are bang on. This was the main reason for me asking about what address to fill in on the application as I know that I should not have any ties to my (old) rental house. I've heard plenty of stories about the CRA nabbing people for things like holding property back home for personal use so I am very cautious about it.

Cheers!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Contrary to what has been suggested to you... I would...

1. Yes the Canadians Living Abroad form for the simple renewal
2. Use my UAE address
3. Yes, as they will cancel and return the old passport the day the application is submitted

I personally would look at getting it renewed at the consulate in Dubai, and then get my visa transferred to the new one... nothing wrong with doing it while you are back, but seems like more hassle to me travelling with two documents, but thats just me...

Submitting your application - Passport Canada



> *While in Canada*
> While in Canada, you may apply for a passport in person at a Passport Canada office. In this case, you will be required to pick up the passport in person once it’s ready. If you do not appear in person, the passport will not be released or mailed to you and you will not be refunded.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I continued using my egate (till it expired) which I had obtained when my old passport was active. My visa continued to remain in the old passport.


----------



## goofybuddy (Jan 19, 2014)

*Goofybuddy*

Hi Folks,

Thanks very much for the inputs 
In simplified form for renewal I intend filling in my temporary address in Canada and in the last two years address column fill out my Dubai address and in the employer field fill in my UAE employer details 
As regards to references do I gives references in UAE or in Canada 
Appreciate your feed back please 
Thanks


----------

